# Those of you who run with your dogs:



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

What age did you start them running?

Rocket seems to _love_ to run. Always on our walks or hikes, we end up doing a bit of running. I have been a runner for 20+ years, and I want him to do some moderate mileage with me eventually. Right now, he's about 6 1/2 months. We have a small loop (I live on a mountain and there's only 2 roads on and off it, one loops into another) that is 2.3 miles. We walk it all the time, and he's hiked up to 8 miles a day. If I run slow enough, he's just at a nice trot. 

Would it be ok to take him? Should I start him just at a mile of steady? He would be on asphalt some of the time but dirt/grass the rest. 

It's hard for me to know what to believe, because in the human world, so much is out there about running being "bad" for your knees, joints, etc. Ha. My rhuematologist scoffs and tells me the longer I can keep running, the better my arthritis will be. Also, my son started running with me at age 8, and is an excellent runner--we don't wait with kids. As long as I'm careful and watch him, is he old enough to start now? Or would I be better off waiting a bit longer? He will be a year old in June.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Will the 2.3 miles be off leash? Cause that would be no problem at all for my dogs at 6 months. 

On leash may be a bit more issue if it's on pavement and really repetitive.... but really the distance isn't the problem as far as I would be concerned. 

If you have any trails that you can run with the dog off leash, that's perfect too.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, that loop is on the road, so he would be leashed-- but there is a good dirt/sand shoulder for about half. Half would be on the asphalt. 

We have great trails, duh I didn't even think about those, probably because I've never been a trail runner before. Guess I need a pair of trail shoes! They're out for now though, because we've had a massive warm front move in and the mud is ankle deep. 

I'm tempted to take him today and try it out, and just be prepared to stop and walk. But I wanted to hear from other runners. 

I don't have his weight right now, but at 6 mo he was 64 lbs. Still lean though (someone just remarked to me he looked too skinny--I just said " he's a GSD" ).


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I look at it this way, if "excessive" running will cause a dog to have joint issues why don't we see Border Collies locking up like statues at age 5? A friend of mine had a smallish framed red/white collie that either A)running B)sleeping and she only slept in the wee hours of the morning. She passed due to a bizarre jaw cancer, but at age 6 she was just as zippy and ready to run as she was at age 2.

*edit*

Forgot to address the age thing. While growth plates are growing I would be careful. Keep the weight down, vary the terrain and just use common sense. Running is a great way to bond and dogs just love to do it, so no reason not to if you are prudent.


----------



## katgreen (Dec 28, 2011)

I do not know how true it is but when we got our first shepherd we were told by the vet no running with my husband or running with sudden stopping until 18-24 months to protect her bones. That's what we did mostly, had to throw the ball sometimes.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I am a runner as well and cannot wait until I can hit the road with my dog. However, I have asked several different people...vet, our trainer, friends who run...and the answer is always to wait until the dog is around two years old. Give the bones time to finish growing and then begin regular running. That two years can't come soon enough for me!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't know about that, I think we pamper our dogs a lot, more than we do to our kids. Wolf pups join the hunt at 7 months, I don't see why our dogs can't run that young. Using common sense, building muscles can help prevent any bone or joint injury. We don't wait till our kids are 18 and their bones are all grown to start them in sports. My 5 year old is a swimmer and runner. I'm a jogger and I'm planning to jog with my pup when he's around that age.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I have always waited until my Shepherds were about 18 months, but I would run them short distances when they were pups to get them used to it and not run in front of me. I would be cautious because you don't want to cause any displasia from overuse. I keep my GSD on the grass most of the time, which she prefers anyway.

Also, if you like hands free leashes to use when running (I hate holding leashes when running), Stunt Puppy has some great ones.

Stunt Puppy - Hands Free Leashes - Active Dog Gear

Also, Stanford did a 20 year study and found that runners had better joints than non-runners. I hate it when people tell me I will ruin my knees by running.

Happy running!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, and when people tell me their knees are bad from/because of running, I always want to ask how often they work/ed out with weights; that alone will prevent almost all of that kind of stuff. 


The comment about waiting with kids is my thinking too...and the working dog thing. Dogs who are herding etc, don't wait until they're two. Neither do racehorses, in fact, they're done by age 3. And they're at much more risk than a nice slow trot--GSD's are big enough that if you run at the right pace, they don't even have to _run. _It's just a steady trot.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

2 years? I was having a hard time waiting to run with Razz when I heard it was 1 year. Really, do we have to wait until 2??? I feel like he's a boy in a bubble. Geesh!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

My puppies all get lots of exercise on natural surfaces trying to keep up with me and the adults. All of my dogs are in fantastic physical condition including the puppies. Its hard surfaces like concrete and jumping that you should avoid until the dogs growth plates are done closing at 12 months.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

I haven`t heard this theory of waiting until the dog reaches the age of two years old. My first German shepherd died at sixteen years old without any joint/hip problems and we started to run with him early at the age of five months old until he was exhausted. I actually think it could have only strengthened his muscles.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've talked to a vet/chiropractor about this and she said that 2 mi of pavement running is excessive for big dogs under 12 mos and like 4TheDawgies said the growth plates take a year to close. If there's excessive pounding on them they won't close properly and you can even have some limb deformity. So I run/hike on trails in the woods and in our pasture. We've been doing that off leash since Stosh was about 6 mos old and have never had any issues, but just use common sense- they shouldn't be doing excessive, repetitive jumping where the weight is concentrated on landing on the hip and/or elbow joints. When I've taken Stosh to our local paved running trail I've had him run on the grass alongside because his joints and pads are just not used to pavement. There are several runners on the board so I hope you get more 'expert' advice than mine.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I would ease him in slowly from 6 - 12 months starting at 1/2 mile up to 2 miles, watching for lameness. This should be very doable and conservative. That is just one person's opinion based on one dog. Since my dog was prone to pano I took it slow. She is now 2.5 and can do more miles than I can. For her, a 3 mile jog with a 2 mile walk is nothing. I, personally, think that jogging speed (trot) is easier on a GSD than walking. It is what they are built for and well within their comfort zone.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I like hearing everyone's experiences.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you Paddy. Sounds reasonable. I'll just have to do some out and backs--after my regular runs, I think. This is where living on a mountain has drawbacks. Only the one road. When the ground freezes back up, I'll do some trail running with him too.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> Thank you Paddy. Sounds reasonable. I'll just have to do some out and backs--after my regular runs, I think. This is where living on a mountain has drawbacks. Only the one road. When the ground freezes back up, I'll do some trail running with him too.


Trail running is the BEST.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Discoe and I started jogging when she was around seven or eight months, and I started out keeping her restricted to jogging on the grassy boulevards, since I live in a suburban area with no trails. I didn't let her spend any length running on the concrete until she was over a year, and even now still like for her to run on grass or dirt if it's available.

X-rayed at 2, she has nice, tight textbook hips and ran her AD nice and steady with steam left at the end, so I don't regret my decision.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Great question, I have been wondering the same thing. I have a three month old GSD and walk her lots. We did a seven mile hike the other day and she loved it. I can't wait to start running though. For now it has just been 100 yard dashes and fetch.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Discoetheque said:


> Discoe and I started jogging when she was around seven or eight months, and I started out keeping her restricted to jogging on the grassy boulevards, since I live in a suburban area with no trails. I didn't let her spend any length running on the concrete until she was over a year, and even now still like for her to run on grass or dirt if it's available.
> 
> X-rayed at 2, she has nice, tight textbook hips and ran her AD nice and steady with steam left at the end, so I don't regret my decision.


How far, how often did you start her out? What about increases?

Obviously I will still be doing most of my mileage alone. Right now I'm only averaging around 10-15/week, very low. When I go back to several runs a week in the double digits, I don't know if he'll go with me. What's the farthest anyone's run with their GSD?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I've been thinking of running Amaretto too. I figure the bursts of running she does in my backyard is probably worse for her, as it is for humans. So I would rather do a slow jog with her at school. There is track and grass...so that's probably better than pounding cement.


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

In addition to staying off of the pavement, I’ve found running off-leash to be easier on the dog/pup (as long as you have a good recall of course!!) That way they can set their own pace a bit...stop, sniff, catch up...it’s more natural. It’s too bad I wasn’t really a runner when I had my GSD, but my 18lb Cavalier started running with me at ~1yr and can do 4-5 miles off-leash.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, yes....running trails and off-leash is certainly more natural in that respect. BUT-- I would like a dog to go with me at times. It would make me feel a bit safer. I've had people throw pop cans at me, yell all sorts of insults, cat-calls, etc. Once, I even had a car load of men slow down this summer at about 5:30 am on the deserted road and I thought they were going to turn around, thank god they decided to keep going. Also, once I had a white van pull off the shoulder, blocking my way, and the guy rolled his window down asking me if I was "running from something" and "needed his help"----while I was clearly wearing running clothes, a reflective vest (it was January and grey and rainy) and carrying a bottle of G2. 

I feel like they may think twice with a GSD running with me.


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

COMPLETELY understand. I’m a single woman in NYC...I get it. My GSD was a great deterrent. I’m just thinking a) I wouldn’t be comfortable running more than a mile or so with a 6m old and b) he won’t be able to give that confident, “I don’t know you and I don’t think I like you” look for a while longer either. 
I’d keep working on loose leash walking with spurts of jogging (and enforcing manners during the spurts, no jumping up or lunging), on grass, while building both endurance/fitness and the pup’s enjoyment of jogging with you for the next few months.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Makes perfect sense. And basically what I've been doing.  

Thanks!


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

So, are short walks on concrete ok? 1 mile or so once/twice a week?

Also, any recommendations for finding non-concrete surfaces in a city to start building up mileage?

Rocket - Ideally, how far do you plan on running with Rocket when he's old enough? When training for a 1/2 marathon, my long runs are 12 - 13 miles and for some reason I can't see Razzle ever going that far. Am I wrong?


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I have trained for half marathons with my Shepherd. She has done a few 10 and 12 milers before, but mostly I keep her under 6 because of the heat in the summer. I built her up to this after a few months, of course.

If I do 8 or more, I take the dogs separately. I take one for a few miles and come back and get the other for the rest. I have a red heeler/jack russell mix that also loves to run.

Just remember to take extra water for the dogs. I use a fuel belt and clip one of those collapsible bowls to it and stop every couple miles for them. I also believe that dogs need rest days, just like people, or you will run into overuse injuries.

I love running with my dogs. It makes it way more fun and I feel a lot safer.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't actually tested our distance before. It's really just a simple walk from our house, down the road past a main street, around the city buildings and the park and back again. I've had a friend tell me that it seems about a mile and a half. I'll have to find out for myself one of these days. 

Starting out, I would only let Discoe jog on the areas that had grass, which would be everything from our house to the main road (it's a residential area with a church and a random miscellaneous field), and then once we got to the park. That has to be probably about half of our entire trip. It wasn't a whole lot, but we would do that two times a day (three for the days I was off work or for the period where I was out of work) along with our regular obedience and her outside playtime in the back yard.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Razzle, I will keep most of my runs to 14 or under. My favorite run distance is 14 miles, and I don't know if Rocket would go with me on those or not. We only have a couple months of any heat here, and I run very very early in the morning then, or after 8pm at night to avoid the heat. I don't run every day either. Some days I only run a few miles, other days several times that. 

Meldleistikow, how did your shepherd do on those longer runs? What was the average temp (just trying to get a feel for similar conditions)? Do you take water yourself on those runs? I'm asking because I only take water on runs over 8 or so miles if it's above 60 degrees. Or if I'm running close to 12-15 miles. Otherwise, I find I don't need water on runs under that if it's cooler. I've noticed Rocket doesn't drink his water I pack for him on hikes anymore now that it's cold outside. We've hiked for a couple hours and he turns his nose up at the water I offer (and that I've packed for him, grrrr).


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

On the longer runs, it probably wasn't over 70. It can get really hot here in the summers and I am not an early morning person. I also have 4 kids, so by the time I get to the evening, I usually don't have much energy for running. 

I take water for myself as well. My fuel belt carries 4 bottles. I also jog with a jogging stroller and can carry more water if it is hot. I usually don't take water on runs under 6 if it is under 60-70 degrees. I have a hard time getting my dogs to drink sometimes too. I figure that they will drink when they need too. If they are panting really heavy, or lay down as soon as I stop to get their water, I figure that it is time for a walking break or a cool down in the shade.

Just curious (and off topic), have you done any marathons? I have only done half marathons and like the distance, but I would like to do a whole one someday. Thinking this year but not sure that I would have time for the longer runs. We will see


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I started running with Niko when he was just under a year old. We started off at a slow pace, maybe a ten minute mile, always on dirt roads or trails. Over the course of a few months, we worked up to six miles, 8 min/mile pace, five days a week. It doesn't seem to tire him out much, except in the summer when it's warm. 

He's 2 1/2 years old now, has perfectly fine joints (we've had him x-rayed) but we have him on a joint supplement just to be on the safe side. He's the best running partner I have ever had. Some days my husband will take him for a short run too, so he may run upwards of 8 miles in a day. That's probably about the most I would ever feel comfortable having him run in a day.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I started mine out pretty early. Under a year.

We started with slow jogs. He mostly stays on the side of the road....I guess you call it a ditch. But it's grassy. He loved it from day 1. We probably did a mile. Prefect opportunity to teach him "leave it"

Now we have moved to a greater distance. He loves the full-speed runs. I don't. I have to stop or slow down sometimes....and he gets annoyed. LOL

When spring comes....I am thinking of getting a bicycle. It's winter in Ohio now. I'll probably stop walking him along the road when the snow starts flying. My road is way to dangerous to walk on during the snow. Way to hilly and way to many accidents during the winter.


----------

